# R34 GTR Insurance (21 y/o)



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi there!

This is my first post on this forum (I'll do a introduction some other time :])

Basically, title explains the situation, I am 21 and looking for some insurer recommendations. I've already had some very nice quotes from Elephant and Admiral multi car policy. around £750 - £800 for a completely stock car. but that's where the slight problem begins. as soon I add the slightest modification, The quote price rockets from £750 to way over £10000!

So yeah.. I can only buy a complete stock R34 GTR, Which as you can tell limits the availability .. alot ...

it's very rare to find a R34 GTR without an upgraded exhaust + suspension.

so my question is, would you guys have any ideas on who I could try get a quote from who will let me add those 2 modifications without taking the piss and increases the quote by over 10 times!

I will try A-Plan and AIB as they seem to be popular on this forum, but the more I can try the better, Thank you


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

Fowla said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum (I'll do a introduction some other time :])
> 
> ...


Without sounding rude.. Good luck!
i genuinely do not know of any insurers who would touch you... having said that at 7-800 for a stock car i would just do that, save up over time for parts then when you hit 24/5 fire away!!


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Jayman said:


> Without sounding rude.. Good luck!
> i genuinely do not know of any insurers who would touch you... having said that at 7-800 for a stock car i would just do that, save up over time for parts then when you hit 24/5 fire away!!


Yeah mate, I was surprised they even quoted me for a stock R34 lol, Worth a try though, if I can't find any insurer then I'll just buy one stock, Doesn't matter too much
thank's for the reply!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fowla said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum (I'll do a introduction some other time :])
> 
> ...


I was with Elephant for a few years when I first got my 34 at 23 years of age. I was paying £1800 for a 'mildly' modified car, so £700 - £800 is not bad at all. Being 24 - 25 yrs old won't make a massive difference either as I thought it would. Every quote I'd get (aged 25) was even higher or around the same as before. Then I took a chance with Adrian Flux (yes they don't get many good reviews I know lol) but they seem to be one of the cheapest around. Give them a ring, I found the guy I spoke to had a funny way of selling insurance. It was as if he was trying to sell me a shitty car in a showroom making it out to be the best car on the planet :chuckle:


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> I was with Elephant for a few years when I first got my 34 at 23 years of age. I was paying £1800 for a 'mildly' modified car, so £700 - £800 is not bad at all. Being 24 - 25 yrs old won't make a massive difference either as I thought it would. Every quote I'd get (aged 25) was even higher or around the same as before. Then I took a chance with Adrian Flux (yes they don't get many good reviews I know lol) but they seem to be one of the cheapest around. Give them a ring, I found the guy I spoke to had a funny way of selling insurance. It was as if he was trying to sell me a shitty car in a showroom making it out to be the best car on the planet :chuckle:


Hi bud, I've tried Adrian Flux a while ago for another car that I owned which was a 2.0l, and they were having none of it until I was 25 years old.

so at 23 it might be possible for me to add a few mods? well that seems fair enough, not too long of a wait.

Thanks for your post


----------

